# Crappy Drywall Job...



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

I just got this new client.I was called to finish the sheetrock he and his guys installed.I told him i have a guy that hangs for me.So if there is any other jobs i can do both.I saw the next job yesterday.He said that he had to sheetrock some of it.But the rest iam going to rock.But the stuff he did is.Crap.Extras seems,2 butt seems a foot from the corner and 10 high from floor to ceiling.You guys know its 20 boards cut into 40 peices.When i charge extra for every little thing i think i get over priced,but time is money.
What do you guys do?


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

Can you get a picture of it?:thumbup: I want to see how many seems are in it for you!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Al Taper said:


> I just got this new client.I was called to finish the sheetrock he and his guys installed.I told him i have a guy that hangs for me.So if there is any other jobs i can do both.I saw the next job yesterday.He said that he had to sheetrock some of it.But the rest iam going to rock.But the stuff he did is.Crap.Extras seems,2 butt seems a foot from the corner and 10 high from floor to ceiling.You guys know its 20 boards cut into 40 peices.When i charge extra for every little thing i think i get over priced,but time is money.
> What do you guys do?


This is a new client, like you said. Explain the situation to him without sounding too condescending. Tell him that you usually get more for hangs like that. Tell him how much more for something like that.. Then see what he says. 
If he whines, let it go and tell him you'll let this one will slide (*if he has more work for you*). 
Then tell him that you prefer to hang your own sheetrock, and that allows you to better warranty all your work. 
We personally will not warranty drywall, if we tape it, but did not hang it.

If he does the same thing again, then charge him for it...he's already been notofied.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Thx for the reply,AtlanticWBConst
The way i bid is i have a set price per board,Then go from there.The crappier the hang job the more the price.(goes with out saying)I was thinking that i would charge like $5.00 for every extra butt .And $15.00 for the floor to ceiling butt.(it will take 1 1/2 to 2 buckets to hide it. What do you guys think?
Its not easy to put a shine on a turd.:w00t:


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Here is the pictures of the job I was posting about.


















The wall is about 14' long and 8' to 10 ' high.Just all extra butts. There is a wall with a bay window in it.There should be 4 seems, There is 7.But they always want the best price.:wallbash: They think they saved money when they rock it themselfs.


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

WOW.... did they have a bunch of pieces left over from another job?!?!?! They didn't actually cut up new board to get that mosaic look did they????


----------



## Beaver (May 21, 2007)

Wow Wee thats downright nasty.I'd walk in and walk out and say no thank you!!! Those are the boarding jos that make a finisher look bad.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

What fun pics! It's not the worst I've seen....

Question... Is it hung tite?

All depends if you NEED the work, or not...

Advise the owner it will cost xx% more because not pro-hung, and work up a price for him. And, of course there is no warranty.
r


----------



## blackdoggie (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow talk about patch work... were they rocking a wall or trying to make a blanket?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Al Taper said:


> They think they saved money when they rock it themselfs.


GUILTY as charged I am.

I rocked a bedroom here at my house. Time was tight, so I called a taper....$1000 he says.

Yup.
I had to tape that mess.


Next room will be $300 to rock, $300 to tape - and I supply the rock/mud....only because it's leftover from the first abortion.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks awful,may need a large snow shovel to feather in those seams


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Gotta love the outlets sticking out of the boxes. That says no right there.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

framerman said:


> Gotta love the outlets sticking out of the boxes. That says no right there.



hmmm...what do you plan on plugging your light and/or radio into? Thin air?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

an extension cord from the next room over??

the way they are in that picture means to me that the plugs were there before they started hanging which would make it difficult to rotozip out those boxes, thus making the finishers job that much harder.

besides, tapers don't need lights and radios:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

framerman said:


> an extension cord from the next room over??


Maybe this is that next room over?




framerman said:


> the way they are in that picture means to me that the plugs were there before they started hanging which would make it difficult to rotozip out those boxes, thus making the finishers job that much harder.


You can't have it both ways...rotozip AND a plug ...OR....keyhole saw AND no plug. 
At some point, the ships will collide when you use power :shifty:




framerman said:


> besides, tapers don't need lights and radios:laughing:


I always see them inspecting the walls with a light and their nose pressed to the wall ....the radio, we can do w/o certain stations/formats.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Now i gave him a price to hang and finish.But he calls me about 1 month later with this mess and say he had to rock it himself.I told him 10' boards he used 8'ers.Work is work.The problem is i always get call for jobs like these.And my price is always in the middle of two other guys.One guy so high he must have been high. And the other so low it crazy.But i have it down to a system.Plus it take extra time,mud = extras $.:clap: I will take a few more pix in the next room.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Celtic said:


> hmmm...what do you plan on plugging your light and/or radio into? Thin air?


Dont forget the microwave so they can heat up the sloppy joes


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

You instinctively know when a HO calls you and says they already hung and they "just need someone to mud"...that you're going to have issues. I have personally never responded to that kind of a call and not discovered a major hack job. The pic you posted is, imo and experience, an average calibre "DIY" hang job.

I jack up my price so high on jobs like these that I'm almost guaranteed to never get the job. IF I get it, I get it. And if I don't (I never have), then so what? I can't work with a HO that has absolutely no concept of right/wrong. Lol, the last guy I did this to wrote me a page long angry email, "Your price was by far the highest (6k over the next closest guy)..blah blah blah. I responded...You get what you pay for...best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Heritage said:


> You instinctively know when a HO calls you and says they already hung and they "just need someone to mud"...that you're going to have issues. I have personally never responded to that kind of a call and not discovered a major hack job. The pic you posted is, imo and experience, an average calibre "DIY" hang job.
> 
> I jack up my price so high on jobs like these that I'm almost guaranteed to never get the job. IF I get it, I get it. And if I don't (I never have), then so what? I can't work with a HO that has absolutely no concept of right/wrong. Lol, the last guy I did this to wrote me a page long angry email, "Your price was by far the highest (6k over the next closest guy)..blah blah blah. I responded...You get what you pay for...best of luck:thumbsup:


This is not a HO.This is a contractors work. TRUST me if it was a HO I would have Priced it high. But it a new client. This is my 2nd job with him. Priced out my next job off a print today. This time iam going to get my rocker to hang it.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

It looks like a framer hung that mess and of course they think they did a great job!  Time is money so double your normal bid for the job. 

Most times when I encounter a HO hang job I just say I'll get back to them with a price.:no: If they call back two times I know they will pay the price for their mess...


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Brockster said:


> It looks like a framer hung that mess and of course they think they did a great job!  Time is money so double your normal bid for the job.
> 
> Most times when I encounter a HO hang job I just say I'll get back to them with a price.:no: If they call back two times I know they will pay the price for their mess...


Hey! Thats my trick! Works very well. Esp. for yellow page calls.


----------



## MudDobber (Oct 8, 2007)

Most guys shy away from these abortion cases, I love a challenge. We specialize in these kinds of things. A few bags of hotmud and a tub of Gypsum accelerator will get this smoothed out. Add a few C notes for supplies and labor, but the stuff dries in 5-10 minutes. Maybe a few more. It can be "rubbed out" and hit with regular joint compound within an hour. All in a days work. 
BTW...The radio is THE most important tool !!


----------



## rock-it man (May 2, 2007)

The guy who priced high, doesnt want it. The guy who priced low either missed something, or doesnt know what hes doing. your stuck in the middle.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow. looks like he made mistakes and just moved the board up or cut off the error and pieced next to it. I used to tape for a contractor in Manalapan who specialized in basements mostly. Lots of proud screws, Inside corner gaps i had to flat tape to meet the corner so I could corner tape it. Corner bead either flared out 3/8 of an inch or twisted. He tried using a bead crimper with poor results. loose boards, And the worst part? All his jobs he would trim before the tape job was started to get his second to last payment.. So i would have to tape up to the trim. All his boards were 8 footers and came from a home center, I could tell because of the three brown spray paint stripes used as a crude UPC (Rickel home centers) Defiantly a challenge.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Here is the finish pictures:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey Al you should have charged for a base coat and skim coat of that room. Those seams are real nice. HO would have been paying 1800 to clean his mess up:whistling You did a nice clean up on that room:thumbsup:


----------



## localtradesman (Oct 27, 2007)

*Come ON !!!!!!!!!!!*

Charge what it will take to do the job. If you know the business you know how long a room like this will take. No matter how you slice it. This will not take you more than a day to next coat it for sure. What are you doing the rest of the day?? If nothing is going on....show them how good you are!!! Big deal....a few more butts.....get real!!! Just do it!!! By the time you talk about it....you can have it done!!! Thats why they call me for this stuff all the time.


----------



## 3Dinteriors (Oct 8, 2007)

You're breaking in your New client the wrong way, you've already done it once. now you're doing it a second time. If you havent already warned him that you'll have to add $$ to the bill for extra time spend then its most likely to late. All future jobs from this guy are going to be by the standart you now set


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

wow were they laid off from Milton Bradley? I've seen 5000 piece puzzles look cleaner!


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

DAMN Donald!!

Crazy place to find you here...Thought ya fell off the face of the earth for awhile!!


----------



## theblones (Dec 14, 2007)

best to tell this tight fisted bloke the way it is, he has f'''kd the boarding up so he wants you to take responsibility to get the walls perfect. It costs wat it costs and if he dont accept let some other guy finish it, he wont be any better off because the guy wants it cheap. 
I wont work for people like that cos they pester you to gbet the job done then make it difficult when youre there they never 100 % ready. then will complain to anyone who will listen when the job dont look great. And all you did was your best and you wish you never got involved.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks guy ..

What i did was just bid out the whole job ,hang the rock and finish it.I told him it was cheaper,and it will get done faster.:thumbup:


----------



## BetterCallPaul (11 mo ago)

I believe too many subs don't see the complete picture. Many have never had to follow their own work. As far as HO’s go, having a little knowledge is dangerous. Some people are very capable when it comes to connecting the dots and/or seeing the complete picture ( ie next several steps) most of these types of people are already successful contractor entrepreneurs in my opinion. Any time I have had to follow a HO’s work, my first inclination is to rip it all down and do it over. The worst ones are the (“ru


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

BetterCallPaul said:


> I believe too many subs don't see the complete picture. Many have never had to follow their own work. As far as HO’s go, having a little knowledge is dangerous. Some people are very capable when it comes to connecting the dots and/or seeing the complete picture ( ie next several steps) most of these types of people are already successful contractor entrepreneurs in my opinion. Any time I have had to follow a HO’s work, my first inclination is to rip it all down and do it over. The worst ones are the (“ru


"BetterCallPaul" but he'll show up 15 years late.


----------

